# Mike and Donni's Wedding Pics



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 18, 2007)

The Kiss after our vows....they said we had to kiss for 30 seconds.....so we did, hahahaha






Signing our marriage certificate






Our rings.....I heart my diamond





Walking out of the register's office.....see all the confetti on the ground??? lol





Opening cards and gifts and things.... yay for stuff!

There are more on my Myspace...so if you have me on your Flist.....its in my pics section on the last page I hope you all enjoy. We had a very beautiful wedding and reception. And now the man I love is mine FOREVER...hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 18, 2007)

OH yay!! I get to post first!  I love the pics guys! Your both look great and I hope for many many years of happiness together. I can't wait for a visit when I make it out there. Much love to you both!


----------



## Tina (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!! Wishing you a lifetime of love and happiness together.


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 18, 2007)

Simply elegant. You two just make me smile


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 18, 2007)

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## ripley (Feb 18, 2007)

How cool. Congratulations, you're a gorgeous couple.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Feb 18, 2007)

Awww congratulations you guys!:wubu: :smitten: You 2 are a georgous couple.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 18, 2007)

ohhhhhhh........congratters!!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 18, 2007)

Lovely pictures! Congrats, you two!


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 18, 2007)

Many warm congratulations!


----------



## cosulivan84 (Feb 18, 2007)

A huge Congratulations you two look so happy  . The pictures are beautiful thankyou for sharing.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations! You happy and beautiful. 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## runningman (Feb 18, 2007)

Lovely pics. You two are a great couple. Congratulations again.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 18, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful day.... Congratulations! I wish you all the happiness in the world. :wubu:


----------



## tinkerbell (Feb 18, 2007)

aww congratulations! Great pictures!


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 18, 2007)

How lovely! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Biglover (Feb 18, 2007)

Congrats! You two make a beautiful couple. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 18, 2007)

Congrats! Lovely photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 18, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! You two make a LOVELY couple and look wonderfully happy! Here's to many, many more happy years together!
Wedding hugs,
Kara
<I celebrated my 30th wedding anniversary last June to my hubby David ---and they said it couldn't be done!> LOL!


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 18, 2007)

I love how smiley you both are!! It really is contagious when a bride and groom look so happy together. What an exciting day for you guys! The pictures are beautiful.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm dying from the preciousness. You guys look great. I LOVE the last picture! I love your garb too, honey. I'm not too much for cupcake wedding dresses- you look very cute. Again, congrats!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing the wedding pictures. Wishing you both a wonderful life together.

~Punkin


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 18, 2007)

awwww...Congratulations to you both :wubu: 

wishing you a happy life togather and forever :batting: 

hugs, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh yay, the pictures!!  You guys look great, and clearly so happy on the first day of the rest of your life together.


----------



## herin (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh! Congratulations on your wedding day  May you have 50 more years of days as happy as this one!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 18, 2007)

Wonderful pics!

Thank you for sharing them and all my best to you both.


Hugs


Dennis


----------



## lemmink (Feb 18, 2007)

eee, these pictures are beautiful, you both look so happy (and lovely). congratulations!


----------



## vaikman (Feb 18, 2007)

guess all others have said it all, so I just agree with them and aks you to post comparisson pics on your 50th aniversery weddingday


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 18, 2007)

Fantastic photos- you are both positively glowing with joy! Again, congratulations!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 18, 2007)

Omg Donni- you look absolutely gorgeous- you must have been glowing!  

Both of you looked stunning and I loved seeing those pics- thanks for sharing your special day with us all


----------



## GPL (Feb 18, 2007)

You two look like the happiest people around in the UK!!
If this isn't love??:bow: 
Wanna wish you both a very happy marriage for a lifetime:wubu: 

I wanna visit London this summer, maybe. Hope to meet you and some others one day...

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 18, 2007)

Cute pics! And again, congrats!


----------



## PiscesGirl (Feb 18, 2007)

You two make a cute couple.:wubu: May you have many years of wedded bliss.


----------



## ASEXIIBABIIGIRL (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations to u both, wishing u many years of joy, peace, and love! Have fun, laugh always, and love each other through all times...


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Feb 18, 2007)

You both look wonderful. Congratulations!


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 19, 2007)

Congratulations to the both of you, and thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Isa (Feb 19, 2007)

The pictures are lovely! Congrats and many years of happiness to the both of you.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats to both of you. And I covet that pink sweater you're wearing.


----------



## ebonyprincess (Feb 19, 2007)

aww bless, you two look so loved up

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 19, 2007)

Congratulations you two! The pictures are great! I wish you the best for future.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 19, 2007)

Wonderful photos! Thanks for sharing them and again, congratulations and best wishes for a long, happy, healthy life together!


----------



## Butterbelly (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratulations and may your marriage be one of happiness.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks all, all your comments have been very appreciated! 

Mike and Donni


----------



## Angel (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad you've found the happiness you've always deserved.  



.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing. I hope your day was wonderful and special. It's the first of many to come. Congrats!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

MAZEL TOV!!!! you both are such a beautiful couple... and bbss, you darling are looking more british by the day! may your many years ahead be full of happiness and love!!!!! i wish you both ALL THE BEST!!!!!

the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## Hefty Honey (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations! You guys looks very happy and in love *Wipes a tear* lol


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!! May your happiness grow with each anniversary!!!


----------



## ghhfdh (Mar 2, 2007)

Bet the bride couldn't be carried across the threshold!

Congrats.


----------



## kattylee (Mar 2, 2007)

Congratulations!! Particularly in the one where you're signing the register, you look so happy!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 2, 2007)

kattylee said:


> Congratulations!! Particularly in the one where you're signing the register, you look so happy!




We are hella happy! Our relationship is like all others in that it comes with its big & bad baggage form the past and we have tough days....but he is well worth the headache...most days, lol. I love him with all my heart and I still can't believe I snagged the guy of my dreams!!! I think we are as close to married perfection as it gets


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats. He is a really lucky guy. Wish you all the best in your marriage and I hope you had a great day.


----------

